# Please delete



## pro2 (Oct 17, 2020)

Please delete.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2020)

*Re: Early Surefire 6P with packaging and DL223AC battery*



pro2 said:


> Rediscovered this will going through some old boxes (along with some other flashlights). I have had a couple members sort through what I have.
> 
> I plan to list this lamp for auction, but it was recommended that I post some pix here for reference....



This is starting to look like an ad ... :thinking:



pro2 said:


> Can any provide any insight on what I have here (vintage, models, anything special or rare)... or point me in the direction where I can find out myself. It seems the topic has gone off the rails. Thank you.
> 
> I am not soliciting sales offers, just info.
> 
> Thank you.



As already discussed in your other thread, the primary purpose of these subforums is discussion, not sales.

No links or further mention of auctions here please.


----------



## pro2 (Oct 17, 2020)

*Re: Early Surefire 6P with packaging and DL223AC battery*



archimedes said:


> This is starting to look like an ad ... :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made ZERO solicitation of sales, only information regarding some flashlights I had picked up over the years in the previous thread. In fact, I clearly stated that I was soliciting information only, not sales. 

It was suggested to me by a member that I post pix for prosperity of a specific early rare Surefire, including associated literature, before putting selling/auctioning it. I posted no links, nor eluded to any value. 

I attempted to delete the above thread. I'm not interested in rocking any boats and nor squabbling on an internet forum. 

Thank you.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2020)

No squabbling, no need to discuss plans to list for auction.

Your photos are welcome, and appreciated.

Thanks for your understanding, cheers.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2020)

As OP has now removed all of the photos, I guess we'll go ahead and close this one :sigh:


----------

